# MY NEW LITTLE MAN!!



## scooch (Sep 18, 2008)

I just put a deposit down on my new little baby boy!!!!! I am going to try to post the photos....I am so excited and can't believe it!!! I had my heart set on a female but when I saw this baby boy he just called for me and my heart melted!!! Just goes to show life never turns out the way you plan it to!!!!

I don't know how to post his photo..can someone help me???? :huh:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Link on how to post pics

Congrats on your new little one!!! Can't wait to see some pics!

And boys are better than girls any way


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Congrats!!!! :chili: I use photobucket to post pics. I upload photos to photobucket and then copy and paste the IMG code here. I hope that helps!

I have you decided on a name?


----------



## scooch (Sep 18, 2008)

QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Sep 19 2008, 02:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637646


> Congrats!!!! :chili: I use photobucket to post pics. I upload photos to photobucket and then copy and paste the IMG code here. I hope that helps!
> 
> I have you decided on a name?[/B]


Hopefully this works.....Lucky I want to call him

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/uploads/12..._1493_38236.jpg


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE (scooch @ Sep 19 2008, 02:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637648


> QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Sep 19 2008, 02:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637646





> Congrats!!!! :chili: I use photobucket to post pics. I upload photos to photobucket and then copy and paste the IMG code here. I hope that helps!
> 
> I have you decided on a name?[/B]


Hopefully this works.....Lucky I want to call him

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/uploads/12..._1493_38236.jpg
[/B][/QUOTE]

Here you go!!!!








Lucky is adorable!!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

What a handsome little devil. He has beautiful eyes.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

:wub: :wub2: :wub:

He is *SO* adorable!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

He is just too adorable for words!! Congratulations!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

:wub: What a handsome little Lucky. Congratulations and may you enjoy him for many healthy, happy years.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

what a cutie pie!! how much longer till you bring him home?


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm glad to hear you found your fluff!! Lucky is a cutie :wub: :wub:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

HE IS JUST ADORABLE CONGRATULATIONS . :cheer: :cheer:


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

Lucky is soooo handsome :wub: Congratulations!


----------



## scooch (Sep 18, 2008)

QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Sep 19 2008, 02:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637651


> QUOTE (scooch @ Sep 19 2008, 02:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637648





> QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Sep 19 2008, 02:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637646





> Congrats!!!! :chili: I use photobucket to post pics. I upload photos to photobucket and then copy and paste the IMG code here. I hope that helps!
> 
> I have you decided on a name?[/B]


Hopefully this works.....Lucky I want to call him

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/uploads/12..._1493_38236.jpg
[/B][/QUOTE]

Here you go!!!!








Lucky is adorable!!!! :wub: :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]


THANK YOU!!!


----------



## scooch (Sep 18, 2008)

QUOTE (scooch @ Sep 19 2008, 03:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637672


> QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Sep 19 2008, 02:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637651





> QUOTE (scooch @ Sep 19 2008, 02:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637648





> QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Sep 19 2008, 02:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637646





> Congrats!!!! :chili: I use photobucket to post pics. I upload photos to photobucket and then copy and paste the IMG code here. I hope that helps!
> 
> I have you decided on a name?[/B]


Hopefully this works.....Lucky I want to call him

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/uploads/12..._1493_38236.jpg
[/B][/QUOTE]

Here you go!!!!








Lucky is adorable!!!! :wub: :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]


THANK YOU!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Today is exactly one year till my wedding day and I purchased my baby boy today!!!! I will be taking him around the third week in October!!! Gosh i can't wait to kiss him all up!!!!


----------



## 1malt4me (Oct 6, 2006)

Today is exactly one year till my wedding day and I purchased my baby boy today!!!! I will be taking him around the third week in October!!! Gosh i can't wait to kiss him all up!!!!
[/QUOTE]

Ahhh! He is so cute :wub: How Lucky are you both to find each other. I can certainly understand why you felt in love with him he is too cute for words. He is adorable.
All I can say is that I know you will be very happy with Josy and your new puppy. We should start a club! :grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh my he is some kind of adorable, i just want to snuggle and kiss him all up. :wub2: :wub2:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

WOW! What a beautiful baby!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! Time is going to crawl for you until the third week in October.....let's see how many minutes left???  :w00t:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, gosh, he is soooo cute!!!!!!

To post your pictures.... just add in front of the link and [/ img] afterward. Photobucket probably has a version of that and you can just copy and paste! 

Congratulations on your beautiful little boy!!!!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

He is just precious! :wub: :wub: :wub: Congrats!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

OMG! He is adorable! Congrats!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

:Sunny Smile: I can see why he would be impossible to resist. He is perfectly lovely. I hope you will post pictures of him often so we can watch him grow. :Welcome 3:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

oh my gosh! he's adorable! :wub: 

you know, when i got my first maltese, i had my heart set on a girl...AND my deposit as well. lol. when i went to meet the pups tho, my heart lead me to the sweetest little boy. so, instead of the little girl i thought i was meant to have, i brought home a beautiful bouncing baby boy. best decision i've ever made. :biggrin: 

congrats on your new addition. i look forward to watching him grow.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Be still my heart, he is just the cutest thing.......I know you are so excited!!!!! If your breeder sends anymore pictures, please post them!!!!! Congratulations!!!!! artytime: arty: arty: artytime:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Congratulations!! He is just adorable! :biggrin:


----------



## scooch (Sep 18, 2008)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Sep 19 2008, 07:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637806


> Congratulations!! He is just adorable! :biggrin:[/B]



Thank you so much everyone!! I will definitly post more pictures when I get them!!! I can't wait to meet him!!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so jealous!!!!! I would love to get a puppy from Josy one day or even adopt one of her retirees.

Have you chosen a name? He is just adorable. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

he is too cute for words :wub: :wub: :wub: 
one thing though i hope this doesnt come off bad, but in the veterinary world all animals named lucky seemed to be cursed and have loads of health probs or accidents. so if your not 100% on the name for this cutie's sake maybe have a backup name


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

:Sooo cute: Thanks for joining us-it will be fun sharing this experience with you!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

He's a beautiful puppy! Congratulations!


----------



## k9Cracker (Feb 22, 2006)

He is adorable!  I can't wait till you get more pictures to share with us!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

He is a handsome little guy. :wub: 

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Sep 19 2008, 03:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637692


> WOW! What a beautiful baby!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! Time is going to crawl for you until the third week in October.....let's see how many minutes left???  :w00t:[/B]


LMAO I went through 12 weeks of wait which is torture. It was the last 3 weeks till Daisy came home that killed me, lol. Good luck and keep busy.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

OMG - he is absolutely ADORABLE :wub: !!! I've heard fantastic things about Josy, too! I know the waiting must be tough
but it will be so worth it to get your perfect puppy :wub: !


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

OMG his so cute :wub: jo


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

He is sooo cute, and you will love the dependency a male offers vs female. Males tend of be more affecionate, not all, but most. Females well, are females and tend to have that side to them, but are also affectionate too.


----------



## scooch (Sep 18, 2008)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Sep 19 2008, 07:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637835


> he is too cute for words :wub: :wub: :wub:
> one thing though i hope this doesnt come off bad, but in the veterinary world all animals named lucky seemed to be cursed and have loads of health probs or accidents. so if your not 100% on the name for this cutie's sake maybe have a backup name [/B]



OH NO..maybe i'll nix the name lucky then!!! my mother wasn't loving the name either..said it sounds like a name for a mutt..lol


----------



## scooch (Sep 18, 2008)

QUOTE (SicilianRose @ Sep 20 2008, 12:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637915


> He is a handsome little guy. :wub:
> 
> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Sep 19 2008, 03:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637692





> WOW! What a beautiful baby!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! Time is going to crawl for you until the third week in October.....let's see how many minutes left???  :w00t:[/B]


LMAO I went through 12 weeks of wait which is torture. It was the last 3 weeks till Daisy came home that killed me, lol. Good luck and keep busy.
[/B][/QUOTE]


daisy is perfect!!! so beatuiful!!!


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Awww....he is so cute....reminds me a little of Winnie at that age (Who's also from Josymir). I remember those days of counting down the minutes until they're in your arms...so exciting!!

PS. I think he's too cute to be called "lucky" also...it's a little too generic and like Dr Jaime says, you don't want to jinx the little guy


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Here's a pic I dug up of Winnie about that age sent from Josy


----------



## scooch (Sep 18, 2008)

QUOTE (Garrettsmom @ Sep 21 2008, 01:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=638532


> Here's a pic I dug up of Winnie about that age sent from Josy
> 
> 
> 
> ...




oh wow winnie does look a little like my pup! she is so adorable!


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Sep 19 2008, 11:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637651


> QUOTE (scooch @ Sep 19 2008, 02:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637648





> QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Sep 19 2008, 02:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637646





> Congrats!!!! :chili: I use photobucket to post pics. I upload photos to photobucket and then copy and paste the IMG code here. I hope that helps!
> 
> I have you decided on a name?[/B]


Hopefully this works.....Lucky I want to call him

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/uploads/12..._1493_38236.jpg
[/B][/QUOTE]

Here you go!!!!








Lucky is adorable!!!! :wub: :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Lucky is super cute! :wub: :wub2: :tender: October is just around the corner. Looking forward to your sharing more pictures with us again soon!


----------



## lauraragdolls (Dec 10, 2005)

Oh, he is just adorable. Congratulations!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

OMG!! LUCKY is SOOOOO CUTE!!!!! What a perfect face!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: Josymir has such BEAUTIFUL MALTS!!!! STUNNING, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

AH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!WHAT A DOLL!!!!!!!!


----------



## jlhajmom (Feb 23, 2008)

He is so beautiful. I would have fallen in love with him too.
Can't wait for you to bring him home and post more pictures!


----------



## Yummy (Sep 5, 2008)

QUOTE (scooch @ Sep 19 2008, 01:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637648


> QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Sep 19 2008, 02:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637646





> Congrats!!!! :chili: I use photobucket to post pics. I upload photos to photobucket and then copy and paste the IMG code here. I hope that helps!
> 
> I have you decided on a name?[/B]


Hopefully this works.....Lucky I want to call him

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/uploads/12..._1493_38236.jpg
[/B][/QUOTE]



OH! He is so caaah-ute! Wow! Very good photo of him too! How many weeks left until you get to pick him up?!


----------



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

:wub: :wub: :wub: I'm in love! I agree about a boy being a tad more affectionate. When Tobi looks at me you can literally see the love in his eyes. He is my little shadow. Besides if you get a girl you HAVE to buy all those beautiful clothes and the mortgage would just have to wait.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Congratulations. Lucky is beautiful!


----------



## scooch (Sep 18, 2008)

Here is an updated pic of my little man!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (scooch @ Oct 10 2008, 10:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=648420


> Here is an updated pic of my little man!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*sigh* he's just too cute for words..... :wub:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

aww he is too cute....do u have a name yet?


----------



## scooch (Sep 18, 2008)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Oct 10 2008, 10:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=648426


> aww he is too cute....do u have a name yet?[/B]



hmmmm i might name him Leo...he was born 7/28 so he is a leo....haha


----------



## lauraragdolls (Dec 10, 2005)

He is adorable! I think that would be a great name. Congratulations.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Being a Leo myself.....Leo gets my vote! lol

I actually considered that name for Jazz. Very cute. And your pup...just darling!


----------

